# Routing Letters



## morpheus83uk (17 Jul 2018)

Hello,

I am looking at making something where I would rout out some letters and a custom part of Japanese symbols. I have found there are jigs you can get but is there a way of making it more fancy? I know trend and rockler (I think it was) do one but they look the same and appear to be the only ones on the market.

As for the Japanese I would be looking at making something like this
(http://kanji-symbol.net/2011/karate-2/) which would then be painted? Or would it look better if they were proud? What are peoples thoughts?

How would I go about doing this?

Something with the symbols down each side and the word karate in the middle or the Japanese above or below the word karate?

Your thoughts are appreciated.

James


----------



## AJB Temple (17 Jul 2018)

I've made numerous signs with freehand routing. Including Japanese lettering. You need a good drawing onto the wood and a steady hand.


----------



## sunnybob (18 Jul 2018)

or a cnc router.
but thats cheating. :roll: :roll:


----------



## novocaine (18 Jul 2018)

pantagraph router. 

here's one by izzy swan for an explaination but other approaches are available. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vrhsIWKisc&t=289s


----------



## OscarG (18 Jul 2018)

Matthias Wandel has a pantorouter plans for sale 

http://woodgears.ca/pantorouter/index.html

http://woodgears.ca/pantorouter/plans/index.html

or if you're in a hurry (and have money to spend!) you can buy an already built metal version of it. Think it's about $1,500. https://hybridpantorouter.com/


----------



## novocaine (19 Jul 2018)

wrong sort for this. that's more for cutting joints and the like. 

Matthias did do a smaller sort of the right type a long long long time ago if you go searching. 

this is something I've been working on for a while but I've never quite gotten there before something else fills the bench and it goes back on a high shelf.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (19 Jul 2018)

Here's a ready made one if you'd rather not make your own:

https://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+power-too ... lands+1271

Another alternative would be to print out your text full-size on a sheet of paper and glue this with spray adhesive onto your board, then use hand carving gouges- I think you'd only need two or three basic ones and a (surprisingly small) bit of practice!

Cheers, W2S


----------



## novocaine (19 Jul 2018)

cool, that's pretty much exactly what I was meaning.


----------



## morpheus83uk (11 Aug 2018)

Sorry for the late reply I have been having issues with the PC! 

Awesome thank you for all the replies. I will check out the pantograph stuff and have a good watch of all the videos and such. 

How are they to use? Are they easy to get to grips with? I presume if you have a pattern drawn on the wood you then use the pantograph to route around it to make whatever shape you want? 

Thanks

James


----------



## Raymond UK (15 Aug 2018)

I made something similar a few years back but in all fairness I don't use it ever.

I used it a few times when I first made it and made a series of followers for it but now it's just in the way and doesn't get used.


----------



## morpheus83uk (19 Aug 2018)

Thanks. 

Yes I am thinking that myself given the price of one. I think I am only going to be using it for this one project unless something in the future comes along but I cant see it currently. 

Does it look like its a pantograph or freehand are my only options? 

I have a DW622K 1/2 inch router, I presume with a good drawing and a steady hand this would still be quite difficult? 

Thanks

James


----------



## Jonzjob (18 Sep 2018)

I don't use my router very much, but when I do the very occasional sign I use a domed foot on it. I have tried to find examples online, but???

OK, the base I have made is the same size as my Hitachi 1/4" shaft router. It's made from a pine off cut and about 1/2" thick. I turned it on my lathe so that it is a shallow dome shape tapering to quite thin at the edge. Drilled a hole in the centre, I can't remember the size and it's packed ready for our house move soon (I hope!!!). All I remember is that it's big enough for the largest bit I am likely to use. Mount it on the base of the router either by nuts/bolts right through or wood screws from the router base. If you use nuts & bolts then make sure the heads are flush.

What you finish up with is a 'rocky' router and to use it set the depth of the cutter to the depth of your cut, draw your pattern or letters on the wood piece and start the cut by rocking the router so the cutter is above and almost touching the wood. Then just slowly rock the router to upright and follow your pattern. You can then rock the router as you wish to alter the cut depth. Just be careful and keep a good steady hold and with a bit of practice you can do really well with it.

Good 'ere init :mrgreen: and it's dead cheap and easy to make as well as use.


----------

